# Rattlesnake Painted Pink



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35107780&ni...niversity-of-utah&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory

I'd like it if they came that way, easier to keep track of.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a dumb thing to do.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

You'd have to get *way *to close. I wonder if Workman's Comp. covers snake bites received during horseplay.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They say in the article that they used a marker can stick, with these you can be 3+ feet away to paint it. A little too close for some but not close enough for others.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> What a dumb thing to do.
> 
> .


I agree. Some ******* is going to be mighty embarrassed with a pink hat band. I bet the meat is still good though.------SS


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Painting over the only venomous snake in the country that has the decency to let you know when you're treading too close. Talk about low-lifes. I can't count on both hands how many times that I'm glad I ran into a rattlesnake instead of a copperhead or water moccasin. Particularly the latter.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

And they painted the snakes eyes making it temporarily blind(until it sheds)which makes it more dangerous.If I was out walking and seen a pink snake,I would have to remind myself that I already quit drinking.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I am sorry, but I have no fondness in my heart for rattle snakes. When I was 16 I was bitten by one while quail hunting. Lucky for me that the fangs got tangled up in my boots laces and never actually broke my skin. When I saw the critter wrapping up around my leg while trying to get away, I nearly shot my foot off. Bad scene. Was able to kick my foot and get it off. Then the .12 gauge talked. I still have the rattle from that snake. Had to walk back to the truck with just a sock on. The boot had venom on it and I was worried about it getting on my foot. A park ranger came along and gave me a ride after I had gone a ways. 

Since it says its illegal to kill them in Utah, I guess I would not, but my normal reaction is to eliminate the danger. Some years along the Snake River here in Washington, I wonder how the dogs ever get through a chucker season alive. And yes, they taste good. Have not ate a lot of them but have ate some.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I agree. Some ******* is going to be mighty embarrassed with a pink hat band. I bet the meat is still good though.------SS


HA! SS, you owe me a coffee. I spewed my morning coffee when I read that. That right there is funny.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I agree. Some ******* is going to be mighty embarrassed with a pink hat band. I bet the meat is still good though.------SS


Lots of bones and tastes like chicken


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> What a dumb thing to do.
> 
> .


Yeah seriously I mean what the heck ever possessed that rattler to paint itself pink...must have been a rebellious rattler.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Yeah seriously I mean what the heck ever possessed that rattler to paint itself pink...must have been a rebellious rattler.


Punk Rock Rattler :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

That must be one tough rattler


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Having a hard time thinking any bird of prey would think a pink rattler was dinner. :der:This article is too funny. A lot of fuss over a pink snake. It's lucky the construction worker didn't take a shovel to the head.


----------

